# ultima ratio = έσχατη λύση, ύστατη λύση



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

Από τον Φαληρέα της κυριακάτικης Καθημερινής / πρώην Πανδώρα / Σ. Κασιμάτη:
*Ultima ratio*
Στην ομιλία της στη γερμανική Βουλή, το πρωί της 25ης, η καγκελάριος Μέρκελ αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένως στο σχέδιο που αργότερα επικυρώθηκε από το Ευρωπαϊκό Συμβούλιο, χρησιμοποιώντας τον λατινικό όρο «ultima ratio», όπερ σημαίνει τελικός λόγος, αλλά και απολογισμός, υπολογισμός, λογαριασμός, εφόσον το λεξικό στο οποίο ανατρέχω (Oxford Latin Dictionary, η επίτομη έκδοση) δεν με παραπλανά. Το επισημαίνω όχι από σχολαστικισμό (από τον οποίον, ούτως ή άλλως, πάσχω, αλλά το έχω συνηθίσει πλέον...), αλλ’ επειδή η μετάφραση που έδιναν οι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί ήταν «εσχάτη λύση».

Καταχρηστικώς, η απόδοση στέκει, μολονότι η «λύση» στα λατινικά είναι «solutio» ή «explicatio». Αποδιδόμενη στα γερμανικά όμως, η φράση «εσχάτη λύση» είναι «Endlösung»· φράση η οποία, ως γνωστόν, παραπέμπει στην «τελική λύση» του Εβραϊκού ζητήματος – δηλαδή, στο μεγάλο σύμπλεγμα των σύγχρονων Γερμανών. Δεν φαντάζομαι ότι ο υπαινιγμός των μεταφραστών ήταν εμπρόθετος. Ηταν μάλλον το ακούσιο «πάρθιον βέλος» του Ελληνισμού στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο της σαχλής ελληνογερμανικής αναμέτρησης, που εκτυλίχθηκε στο επίπεδο των media – έστω και αν οι Πάρθοι δεν ήσαν Ελληνες...​Η κυρία Μέρκελ χρησιμοποίησε τη λατινική έκφραση με τη σημασία της «ύστατης / έσχατης λύσης» — και πολύ σωστά μεταφράστηκε. Στις ξένες φράσεις του Μείζονος: ultima ratio = το τελευταίο επιχείρημα, αλλά:
ultima ratio = last method; the final argument; the last resort (as force).
The last resort. Short form for the metaphor "The Last Resort of Kings and Common Men", referring to the act of declaring war. Louis XIV of France had Ultima Ratio Regum (_sic_) ("last argument of kings") engraved on the cannons of his armies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Latin_phrases:_U

Γκουγκλιές για: ultima ratio = the last resort

Από _World dictionary of foreign expressions_:
*ultima ratio* n. [L. ultima last, extreme (I): *ratio* consideration. plan, course (2): the last plan.) The last resort or argument. _When all attempts at negotiations with management proved futile, the workers went on strike as the ultima ratio_.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 29, 2010)

Δηλαδή η βοήθεια θα έρθει μόνο as a last resort!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2010)

Για τη χρήση στα γερμανικά, τα λεξικά μου δίνουν: *ultima ratio* = letztes Mittel (έσχατο μέσο) -σε Brockhaus, Pons online, *ultima ratio* = letztes Mittel, letzter Ausweg (έσχατη διέξοδος) στο Wahrig. Και αν ήθελε να μιλήσει χρησιμοποιώντας τη λέξη για τη λύση, η φράου Κάντσλεριν (κυρία καγκελάρι- θα έλεγε letzte Lösung (αλλά δεν ήθελε να τα πει τόσο ξεκάθαρα...).

Ωραία τα κανόνια του βασιλιά Ήλιου. Άλλη μια, πιο καθαρή επιγραφή, από τη βίκι, εδώ:




Louis XIV of France had Ultima Ratio Regum ("last argument of kings") engraved on the cannons of his armies. From here it names the French sniper rifle PGM Ultima Ratio, ...and is the motto of the 1st Battalion 11th Marines (with the incorrect Reg*n*um).


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 29, 2010)

Die letzte Lösung? παραπέμπει άραγε στο στιγματισμένο εβραικό παρελθόν της Γερμανίας; Γι αυτό δεν το αναφέρει έτσι; χμ..χμ

Αν αντιληφθώ..... ότι στη θέση των Εβραίων.... έχουν μπει...... οι σύγχρονοι Έλληνες θα....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2010)

Όπως γράφει και ο αρθρογράφος στη δεύτερη παράγραφο του άρθρου που παραθέτει ο νίκελ, ο συγκεκριμένος όρος στα γερμανικά είναι _*Endlösung *_και στα ελληνικά _*τελική λύση*_ (όχι τελευταία, ούτε έσχατη).


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

Και στα αγγλικά: _The Final Solution_. Αλλά ας μην τα μπερδεύουμε. Κι ας μην τα μπερδεύει κανείς. Ο Φαληρέας μόνο μπέρδεψε τα λατινικά του με τη σύγχρονη χρήση του όρου _ultima ratio_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να το ελέγξει; Τόση βεβαιότητα πια;


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 29, 2010)

Είναι και οι εκλογές μπροστά και την ψιλοσέρνουν και οι Φιλελεύθεροι.. Coalition είναι αυτή, τι να κάνει κι αυτή η καημένη.


----------

